# Katana/foison c-24 cutter ebay purchase



## VIRIGN-PRINTER (May 21, 2008)

I bought the Katana/Foison c-24 via ebay UK on Christmas day and I was advised 2 day delivery on 29th, it arrived 30th. Opened the good solid box with plastic wrapping at 11.00 31st Dec. 
Well impressed by the solid but not clonky construction, checked all was there and loaded the disc, easy to follow step by step instructions in proper English, not Chinese English!
I am waiting for sample vinyls to come through, but was able to use the test facility with the pen/plotter supplied, nice.
Rating so far 10/10.
The machine is listed on the signwizard @ £395.00 +VAT (15%) total £454. plus shipping, I got mine for less than half that.
I will add more updates as things develope!


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Congrats on your new cutter and glad to see your instructions wasn't in Engrsih.


----------



## Lundy (Mar 14, 2009)

Today I rec'd the Foison C-12 cutter as a gift. I do not make t-shirts but want to use it to cut thin foam for stamps for crafts and paper for greeting cards. I was searching the web for an instruction manual and found your forum. It might help your readers to know that the letter w/ my said that there was a very helpful forum for this brand here in the States it is sold as the Black Cat Cutter..the forum is www.BlackCatForum.com • Index page my note says the forum has tutorials too. 
Cheers, Lundy


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

Is this the same cutter? http://www.bridgecutters.com this company ( I use the term loosely) is in the states....site has like NO contact info and the by the message board seems to offer little to no support.


----------



## Lundy (Mar 14, 2009)

I do not know, I only got my machine in the mail yesterday. I did got to the BlackCat forum site and it seems that they have the tutorials unavailable until they 'authorize' you to see them. I cannot imagine why. But I joined their forum and posted that I couldn't locate the tutorials that other people had said were so helpful. All I do know is that my machine is labeled BlackCat but the box says Foison c12 vinyl cutter.


----------

